# i just cant decide =/



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

okay so i have decided storms of magic means a new fantasy army for me, but i cant decide between high elves, wood elves, dark elves or warriors of chaos.

i thought i would go to the community for there input and a little help. i need to decide by saturday as that is when i am buying the army book and some new mini's.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

well what kind of playstyle do you want to try?


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

a heavy CC(about 4-6 units), a lot of monsters(i know that is what SoM is all about but as little summoning as possible) and a little bit of shooting(0-2 units) or a very heavy shooting army with a lot of fast cavalry and little CC


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well those styles pretty much cover all the the armies you listed.

Personally I tend to look at the models and the common colour schemes for armies I am thinking of collecting: if you are going to spend hours and hours painting an army and then playing with it you'll need to like how they'll look as well as they way they play.

I almost always suggest people take DE as an army... I'm not a DE player but they have pretty cool models and have the variety to give access to lots of different types of units and playstyles: good shooting, good combat, great monsters, excellent magic but quite fragile.
WoC are another good option, but since most of their armies are designed to walk foward and hit stuff with a little support from magic and mebbe some hellcannons if you don't want to play that way then the army can get a bit boring.

WE are a very tricky army to play.... though I've been having a lot of fun with them (unlike my ogres). I wouldn't suggest taking them unless you are a very good player, willing to put quite a lot of thought into how you'll play the army.

I'm not a fan of HE, mine certainly receive no love. They are very strong, but I just can't get my head around why: they seem pretty fragile and fairly weak but use magic and special rules to help them through... but while I'm quite successful with HE I never have that confidence that the units can do what I want them to.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Just to add a bit to what Tim/steeve just said:

WoC probably won't work out exactly how you described your army. Their shooting is a little too limited for that. WE are not in a good spot right now, but that was already covered. 

I think the real choice is between HE and DE. One of the advantages of HE's is obviously the fact that they come with the IOB set. You can probably get them cheaper then the DE for that reason alone (if cost is any factor). 

Other then that minor cost factor, I think it pretty much boils down to wich models you prefer and what kind of colorscheme you had in mind.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It sounds very much like you're wanting to become a Dark Elves player to me.  High Elves are possible if you want things to be cheaper, but Dark Elves do monsters so much better.


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

okay taking from what you both have said i think it is between HE and DE, i have the IOB box set already i got that because i was going to do a skaven army but when i started writing list there was just way to may rats for me not to go insane(one list had over 1000) but i also love dark elves and have models for them as well.

i like the models for both armys(dark elves because they remind me alot of dark eldar and high elves because i like all of the cloth and there griffons) painting wise i am unsure at the moment.

its hard for me to decide masked jackal i love them both maybe dark elves a fraction more because they remind me of dark eldar.


----------

